# our first official trail ride today :)



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

sorry Mods! I'm double posting don't be mad

in the saddle









back home 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yay!!! looks like tons of fun! i love mr. amigo


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh it was so much fun! I seriously can't wait to get back out there. My father's gf wants to go for a ride tomorrow but I think she just wants to stay in the yard. Hopefully I'll be up for it, I'm actually sore  haha...and I'll probably be up late again tonight watching the game with Chris (the bf) because he is inlove with The Red Sox and wants them to go to the World Series soo bad haha


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

sounded like fun!


----------

